# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  د . اسامة الشاذلي رئيس القطاع الثقافي لنادي المريخ علي منبرنا وافكاركم للقطاع الثقافي ..

## monzir ana

*جمعتني مكالمة هاتفية مع دكتور اسامة الشاذلي عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ورئيس القطاع الثقافي للنادي تحدث فيها حديثا طيبا عن افكاره للقطاع الثقافي وهو الان في طور الاعداد للتجهيز لهذا القطاع والذي استبشرت خيرا بما طرحه من افكار ومقترحات ممايؤكد اننا موعودون بقطاع ثقافي وبرامج ثقافية جاااااامدة بأذنه تعالي .. وتقبل بصدر رحب كل الافكار التي طرحتها عليه مؤكدا باستصحابها معه انشاالله في المرحلة القادمة وهو للامانة رجل مهذب يستمع اليك حتي النهاية جزاه الله خيرا .. الاهم في الموضوع هو يتمني منكم مشاركته بافكاركم ومقترحاتكم لعمل وبرامج القطاع الثقافي وانا الان اضع الموضوع برمته بين ايديكم لذلك ارجو من الجميع المشاركة بافكار غير تقليدية حتي نساهم جميعا لنهضة المريخ العظيم انشأالله .. ومساعدة هذا القطاع الهام في عمله .. انا شخصيا مقتنع تماما بأن نجاح القطاع الثقافي يعني تفوق كاسحا لفريق الكرة واسألوني تماما .. ارجو مشاركتكم  :ANSmile24:
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

جمعتني مكالمة هاتفية مع دكتور اسامة الشاذلي عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ورئيس القطاع الثقافي للنادي تحدث فيها حديثا طيبا عن افكاره للقطاع الثقافي وهو الان في طور الاعداد للتجهيز لهذا القطاع والذي استبشرت خيرا بما طرحه من افكار ومقترحات ممايؤكد اننا موعودون بقطاع ثقافي وبرامج ثقافية جاااااامدة بأذنه تعالي .. وتقبل بصدر رحب كل الافكار التي طرحتها عليه مؤكدا باستصحابها معه انشاالله في المرحلة القادمة وهو للامانة رجل مهذب يستمع اليك حتي النهاية جزاه الله خيرا .. الاهم في الموضوع هو يتمني منكم مشاركته بافكاركم ومقترحاتكم لعمل وبرامج القطاع الثقافي وانا الان اضع الموضوع برمته بين ايديكم لذلك ارجو من الجميع المشاركة بافكار غير تقليدية حتي نساهم جميعا لنهضة المريخ العظيم انشأالله .. ومساعدة هذا القطاع الهام في عمله .. انا شخصيا مقتنع تماما بأن نجاح القطاع الثقافي يعني تفوق كاسحا لفريق الكرة واسألوني تماما .. ارجو مشاركتكم :ANSmile24:



أول حاجة حاول يفعلها فشلت وهى تكريم مجلس مجلس المريخ السابق مع إستقبال مجلس المريخ الجديد وهذه بداية غير مبشرة لانو تجاوز رواد نادى المريخ ووعدم مشاورتهم يعنى فشل قادم لأنهم هم من ينجحون ويفشلون كل شىء داخل النادى والله ولى التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*ونتمنى أول شىء حقيقى يفعله هو تقريب شباب من اجل المريخ المتعالين على الرواد والشايفنهم ادنى منهم على حسب رأى رواد نادى المريخ وأقولها دون تزييف أنو رواد النادى يرفضون شباب من اجل المريخ وحتى تواجدهم بدار النادى وأتمنى الشباب يهدوا اللعب شوية داخل أروقة النادى الى حين تفهم الرواد لافكارهم وإنزالها لارض الواقع ويجب إحترام النادى ومن فيه والتغيير لا ياتى بهذه الطريقة فالإحترام واجب على كل مريخى مهما علت مكانته وعلمه ومواكبته لعالم التقنية والمعلوماتية وفى الختام جميعنا فى المريخ اخوة الصغير يحترم الكبير والكبير يحترم الصغير وربنا يوفق الجميع
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

أول حاجة حاول يفعلها فشلت وهى تكريم مجلس مجلس المريخ السابق مع إستقبال مجلس المريخ الجديد وهذه بداية غير مبشرة لانو تجاوز رواد نادى المرخ ووعدم مشاورتهم يعنى فشل قادم لأنهم هم من ينجحون ويفشلون كل شىء داخل النادى والله ولى التوفيق



جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم احب ان اقول انه جاء عن طريق الجمعية العمومية ونال ثقتها وايضا نال ثقة المجلس في هذه المهمة الصعبة لذلك يجب علينا جميعا معاونته والوقوف بجانبه فالمريخ ليس حكرا علي رواد نادي المريخ وجزء منهم يعتبر رواد للتقليدية .. الميل يبداء بخطوة والعترة بتصلح المشي ونحن الان نفكر عن المستقبل وارجو منك المشاركة بافكارك وننسي الماضي
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

أول حاجة حاول يفعلها فشلت وهى تكريم مجلس مجلس المريخ السابق مع إستقبال مجلس المريخ الجديد وهذه بداية غير مبشرة لانو تجاوز رواد نادى المرخ ووعدم مشاورتهم يعنى فشل قادم لأنهم هم من ينجحون ويفشلون كل شىء داخل النادى والله ولى التوفيق



تحيه طيبه 

اخى دراج لاتتعجل الاحكام فعدم نجاح برنامج لايعنى الفشل مع الوضع فى الاعتبار ان هذا البرنامج يسبق تكوين القطاع فالقطاع الثقافى لم يكون بعد وليس الفشل فى عدم النجاح انما فى عدم الاستفاده من الاخطاء التى ادت الى عدم النجاح  عدم اشراك رواد النادى خطاء لكن بالتاكيد سيستفيد د.اسامه من هذا الخطاء دعونا نسانده بافكارنا ونتمنى له التوفيق بدلا من ان نوصمه بالفشل منذ الوهلة الاولى.
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم احب ان اقول انه جاء عن طريق الجمعية العمومية ونال ثقتها وايضا نال ثقة المجلس في هذه المهمة الصعبة لذلك يجب علينا جميعا معاونته والوقوف بجانبه فالمريخ ليس حكرا علي رواد نادي المريخ وجزء منهم يعتبر رواد للتقليدية .. الميل يبداء بخطوة والعترة بتصلح المشي ونحن الان نفكر عن المستقبل وارجو منك المشاركة بافكارك وننسي الماضي



الأخ monzir ana أنا لم أقل المريخ حكراً على رواد النادى ولكن إى إنسان يحب يبدأ يدرس الكان والبيئة التى يجب أن يعمل فيها ورواد النادى هم جزو من المريخ الكيان فإحترامهم ومشاورتهم والرجوع اليه تقدير لهم ونحن مع إى إنسان جاى يخدم المريخ بغض النظر عن من هو أنحنا همنا فى المريخ الكيان ومساعدة إى شخص يخدم الكيان وربنا يوفق د.أسامة وكل مجلس المريخ وأن يستفيد الجميع من أخطاء الماضى لبناء مستقبل مريخ الحاضر
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

تحيه طيبه 

اخى دراج لاتتعجل الاحكام فعدم نجاح برنامج لايعنى الفشل مع الوضع فى الاعتبار ان هذا البرنامج يسبق تكوين القطاع فالقطاع الثقافى لم يكون بعد وليس الفشل فى عدم النجاح انما فى عدم الاستفاده من الاخطاء التى ادت الى عدم النجاح  عدم اشراك رواد النادى خطاء لكن بالتاكيد سيستفيد د.اسامه من هذا الخطاء دعونا نسانده بافكارنا ونتمنى له التوفيق بدلا من ان نوصمه بالفشل منذ الوهلة الاولى.



صراحة يادكتورة الفكرة كانت فكرة د.أسامة ولكن بهمس من بعض أفراد تجمع أمدرمان ربما هو لايعلم هوية ولونية من همس عليه وشجعه للفكرة والجميلة وتوقيتها كان مناسب لكن الأشخاص البدء يعتمد عليهم أثارت حفيظة رواد النادى مما جعلهم يعترضون على تنويرهم بما كان سيحدث وعموما ربنا يوفق د.أسامة لأننا نحنا فى المريخ نريد دماء جديدة وشخصيات شابة جديدة تعمل وتخدم المريخ ونحنا راجين الكتير من الشباب الجديد محمد الريح ودزهشام ود.أسامة وكل مجلس المريخ لكن دراسة واقع المريخ وتلافى أخطاء الماضى دا أهم حاجة وربنا يوفقهم ويوفقنا ويوفق المريخ العام القادم وكل عام وانتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*دائما اي بداية تكون مليئة بالحساسيات .. نسأل الله بياض النفوس وصفائها
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

دائما اي بداية تكون مليئة بالحساسيات .. نسأل الله بياض النفوس وصفائها




اللهم اميييييييييييييييين يارب
*

----------

